# Q: About the exo terra fogger



## Draychen (Dec 23, 2009)

Earlier I was thinking about purchasing a exo terra fogger for a 4gal aboreal habitat. Anyone ever use one of these and how well do they work? I need to find a way to increase the humidity levels in my tank (Aside from misting 2-3 times daily... it dries fast at 82 degrees F). I have tried a mix substrate w/peat moss and peat moss dampened near the side wall against the heating pad (which I can say I LOVE those heating pads, and my spiders seem to as well! they work wonders). Any feedback is well appreciated  thanks in advance!

EDIT: It's for a A. Metallica adult.


----------



## forrestpengra (Dec 23, 2009)

Funny enough I was trying to get my sons ultrasonic humidifier to work in his room.  I found some interesting information from toying around with it.  

Firstly, exo makes 2 versions, one of which tubes the mist away from the element.  The second version is simply submerged into a water dish.

I personally would be very hessitant using the second type due to my experience.  I would recommend people atleast try this and give feedback.  If you touch the element while it is running you will be surprised at the outcome.  It delivered a weird feeling like something between a burn and a shock, it was very rapid.  I would personally worry about a T stepping on it while its running.  Who know what would happen to them if I found it painful.

I once made my own fogger when I needed it for tropicals.  i used a standard humidifier took a flexible plastic hose and made a foam connector to force the mist into the tube.  At that point, direct the tube where you want the moisture to go within the terrarium.  Set it on a timer to go off for a minute or two a couple times a day.  

Make sure you do not get it sopping wet.  They might like it humid or semi-humid, but certainly not soaking.


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 23, 2009)

They work fine but you are better off getting a cave for the fogger  other wise you will have water everywhere.
I use them for my snakes and place the fogger in a very large dog bowl.It will only work if the water is deep enough.
Best to put it on a timer as well.
Paul


----------



## Draychen (Dec 23, 2009)

*Exo terra fogger*

Thanks for the feedback on my question: I had every intention of submerging it in aprox 2.5" of water inside of a plastic container at about the same diamter of a pop can. Then a lid of sorts would be made with many holes for the mist to escape.. thus trying to prevent excess moisture flow and allow for the evaporation to semi-refill the container.. trying to lower the upkeep on it as well and increase its operational effectiveness. Do you think this would work well. I want to ensure she has the best conditions in her enclosure as possible. Also, I had another question: She is a BIG girl and while the habbitat has a large landing for her on one side with a smaller heaterat the top, the back has the purchased styrofoam backdrop, tthe sides and front are clear glass and she cannot climb those surfaces (6"+ Avic Metallica Female), any other ways to make her entire habitat climbable without covering it completely with those backdrops?


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 23, 2009)

depth should be ok....maybe a tad more 
Try it but I think if you just use the fogger,you could end up soaking your tank.
Only one way to find out though matey......try it 
I would be tempted to just supply water and sphagnum moss and daily misting.
They are fine in a large snake viv but not too sure about a small spider enclosure.
Paul


----------



## Draychen (Dec 23, 2009)

*Exo Terra Fogger Q*

I think I'll give it a go.. it has plenty of ventilation (Thus which lead to the humidity problem). Heat is fine and I have created some minorly varying heat crossovers throughout the tank utilizing the heating pads: Large one on the left side, creating 86-82 degrees F (86 day 82 night) the landing (top right)with 79-76 degrees F (Day/night), backdrop at a constant 80 degrees F and the bottom of the tank at a consistant 78 degrees F... this way she can decide what temp she wants the most and can stick there. Though, generally she spends most her time hanging from the screen at the top of the tank.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 23, 2009)

You really feel like you need a fogger? I have 2 A. metallica adults and they do fine in the dryyyy Maryland winter with weekly soakings of the soil and 2 liberal mistings a week. They don't need the way high humidity people think they do. Slings are fairly delicate but adults are much more hardy.

I just keep the whole room at 50-60% with a humidifier and mist/soak as described above. My Avics thrive with such treatment and I've never seen a need for exotic misters or false bottoms or whatever other fancy tricks people like to bring in from the herp/'phib world.

I'm not saying *don't* use a fogger, just that you really don't *need* to. I mean, you can probably buy a whole room humidifier for what you'll pay for an exo-terra fogger.


----------



## Draychen (Dec 23, 2009)

Again, thanks for the replies  She seems to be doing fine without the excess humidity (as you stated Moltar). I'll probably test it without any high expectations to see how she likes it. I try to go the extra few miles to try and make everything PERFECT for them. Any suggestions on what I can do for the glass sides of the cage so she can climb everywhere (Aside from covering the glass all up on the sides)? She's such a fatty she can't stick to the glass, she slides down it. I'm just afraid she'll slip, fall, and hurt herself.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 23, 2009)

She probably just needs a molt to be able to climb on the glass easily. When they get near to molting their scopulae seem to lose some grip on smoother surfaces. Also as they climb around minute amounts of webbing gets on the glass and enhances their grip. There isn't a lot of glass in the rainforest canopy so they have to adjust a bit.


----------



## Draychen (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Moltar, much <3 !


----------



## sharpfang (Dec 23, 2009)

*Foggers work great w/ Reverse-Osmosis H2O*

I have only used them on Japanese Leo Gex and The Goliath 8"+ that I had.

Best suited for swamp environment creatures, or high ventilation cages {like 4 chams} who still need humidity.

- Jason


----------



## jayefbe (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't use one of those foggers.  Those things will give a painful electric shock to anything that touches it.  I found that out the hard way.

I'd deal with the humidity problem by covering up some of the ventilation and/or adding a humidifier to the room.  It's probably a safer, more effective way of keeping humidity levels adequate.


----------



## Draychen (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks all for the great responses and suggestions! Much <3 to this community! I appreciate all the info!


----------



## 8by8 (Dec 23, 2009)

I use the exo terra fogger in my Water Dragons vivarium. I would not use this in any of my T enclosures. The elements in theses things have to be in a container that the inhabitant cannot enter, I use a water fall. This is because, as mentioned above, will give an electrical shock. If your T touches the stream comeing off it, I would guess it would die from the quick surge. It does not feel good when you touch it, I could only imagine how a T would feel. I got a vicks warm mist humidifier at walgreens for 30 bucks. But I would not recommend channeling any mist, whether it be warm, cool, or ultrsonic mists, into a T enclosure. What you really want is for the room they are in to be the desired temp./hum. In turn all Ts will be in a close range on this ambiant humidity, so only miner  tweeking is needed. You can them track temps and humidity levels with an outdoor (or indoor) Thermometer Hydrometer. Takes less time taking care of your animals and more time observing.


----------



## Draychen (Dec 26, 2009)

*Tried it before placing it*

So, I put this exo terra fogger inside of a plastic container nearly as deep as a pop can, and twice as wide in diameter. I filled it ~3" full of water and capped it with a thick plastic lid.. many holes poked inside. I let it run for about 1 hour before even thinking about placing it in the cage. The top conserved the water very nicely and also kept most the fog inside, allowing for a small ammount of fog outside and on the bottom around its enclosure - HOWEVER, the top lid directly over the copper plated atomizer was melted in its shape and literally dripping into the water... I placed my finger over it about 2" above the water and noticed it was EXTREMELY hot. I have sinced then scrapped the project, and I am taking it back to the pet store. This is a VERY unsat item for any critter IMO. Thanks for all the feedback guys/gals!


----------

